# Old moose



## mulepackin (Sep 3, 2008)

A buddy has asked me to make some sausage out of some old moose and elk he has in the freezer. I'm inclined to say pitch it, but thought I'd run it by some of you. This stuff is 7 years old, was commercially processed, and frozen solid since. It looks good frozen, but I'm very leery. Your thoughts.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...7 years is a long time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry I can't be of any help Mule. I do not keep meat past a year or so.


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2008)

No sign of burn or anything? I guess fry up a slice... or run a small batch as fresh and try it.  I gotta think it's severely compromised in flavor from that long tho.


----------



## placebo (Sep 3, 2008)

I get leary of anything over 2 years. I'd pitch it, but thats just me.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 3, 2008)

Mule if it was vac packed with the seal intact it may still be okay , but as Rich said , after that long it's taste has had to be comprimised .... as far as being frozen so long it should be okay to eat ( health wise ) , but prolly would be very dried out and tasteless ...

personally I wouldn't waste my time and effort ... I'd chuck it ... or do a test batch/cook as suggested ...IMHO.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I've never seen meat after 7 years in a freezer. I'm with Rich maybe defrost a pack and do a small taste test. I'll be looking forward to the results of this one


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd pitch it, gonna suffer from freezer burn, don't think it's worth the trouble mule, just my 2 coppers worth buddy.


----------



## supervman (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah, one year is standard for pitching. 
I DID see that somewhere in the North Pole a LONG time ago they found some frozen food from about 100 years earlier from an expedition. 

They ate the food, it was safe, but they said it no longer had any nutritional value. 

FWIW. 
I'd honestly pitch it.


----------



## bassman (Sep 4, 2008)

I have found a package or two of 3 and 4 year old elk in the freezer.  We always wrap in heavy duty plastic then freezer paper.  It was just as good as day 1.  I may be leery of 7 year though.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 4, 2008)

Its to bad it never got eaten.  I can't keep meat around longer than 6 months.  We are into hunting big time here and i only see it as a waste of good meat.  I wouldn't eat it.  Wild game doesn't taste to good when its old. IMO.


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 6, 2008)

Out it goes!


----------

